# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  la programation workflow

## Etudiante_Ines

bonjour

j'ai dvelopp une une application silverlight en c# sous vs 2008, la 2ieme partie est de developper le moteur de workflow.
Alors j'ai tlcharg plusieurs code sur le workflow mais sont tous de genre wrokflow squentiel Console, j'ai constater (je pense a) qu'il y a 2 manires de dvelopper un projet workflow la premier faon c'est avec un designer ( avec les outils de Toolbox) la 2ieme faon avec une programmation d'un code .xoml et puis appel de ce code..
SVP qu'elle est la diffrence entre les deux et si mes constations sont fasses alors SVP  nhsiter pas de corriger mes ides je suis dbutante sur cette notion et mme je peux dit que je connais rien sur le dveloppement du workflow

----------


## vampirella

Si je ne me trompe pas, tu es en version .NET 3.5 avec VS 2008.

Pour commencer, tu as deux choix possibles comme type de WF : un workflow squentiel ou un workflow  tats.
Le premier est, comme son nom l'indique, une squence de tches qui colle bien  des processus fortement automatis et qui se suivent sans trop d'attente. Le second est plutt destin  des processus avec beaucoup d'interactions humaines,  savoir des vnements extrieurs ralisant la transition d'un tat  un autre.

Ensuite, tu peux effectivement coder ton workflow en XAML (qui est dans un fichier d'extension .xoml), mais c'est conseill lorsqu'on a dj des connaissances sur le sujet, et plutt pour de la gnration automatique de workflow.
Par contre, il y a de forte chance que tu compltes ton code avec des extras en VB (ou C#).


Tu peux dj jeter un coup dil sur le tutoriel prsent par ici. Il suppose une certaine connaissance de Visual Studio mais il est clair, tu devrais t'en sortir  :;):

----------

